# Pin Mins



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Started to make up a few more pinmins for this year. Going to try some smaller jig heads with a spoon soldered on. Give them something a little different to look at this year. In the process of switching my Starcraft 16' to stick steering from console steering. I am on hold awaiting parts on that project so figured I would start a little early prep for the hardwater season.

Thats a 1/4 inch nut to give an idea of proportion.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

if i was on the ice right now id try the green one in the right row, second from bottom, and id try the white one in the same row, fourth from the bottom. 

very nice looking jigs!

....and thats my "July" ice fishing post


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I like the ones with the eye pointing up like the bottom right one. It keeps the jig level and to me is more realistic looking. WIsh it was ice season now.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

shoot!.... who needs ice.... i use these things almost all the time when i'm gillin .... i have some of these things that i bought 25 to 30 years ago.... put them under a bobber and split shot and cast out.... let them sink... then bounce the bobber a few times then quit and let sit... then do it again .... fished them about a foot off the bottom or so... i have some that have little props on them.... those i would put about 2 to 4 feet down from a small plastic round bobber ... cast it out... then twitch and pop the bobber reeling it in ... sometimes trying to walk the dog with the bobber... 

i just treated these like a little bass lure.... and it made gillin alot of fun!!!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

hardwaterfan said:


> if i was on the ice right now id try the green one in the right row, second from bottom, and id try the white one in the same row, fourth from the bottom.
> 
> very nice looking jigs!
> 
> ....and thats my "July" ice fishing post


Funny you said that - my eye immediately went to the green one second from the bottom - that'd be my pick too. I have a yellow one like that which worked better than anything in my box last season.

Hope summer is treating you well hardwater, don't see a lot of the ice guys posting this time of year!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

same to you lightman. with this heat im sure every ice fisherman has been thinking about ice fishing every day.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Actually I have been loving this heat - flip flops and shorts is A-OK in my book! We have been swiming quite a bit in between trolling passes


----------



## elmopete (Aug 11, 2010)

saw you make pinmins?is there a kit to make them?I am trying to find ones that have a #14hook?


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

You can get everything you need at netcraft. Website is www.jannsnetcraft.com


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Great looking baits papa,give me some grt ideas.


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

elmopete said:


> saw you make pinmins?is there a kit to make them?I am trying to find ones that have a #14hook?


if you cant find akit mogadore bait sells them


----------

